# qmail 1.03 -> netqmail 1.05 , broken relay smtpauth

## consoleman

ran emerge -NuD world today which forced me to go netqmail instead of qmail.

left all configfiles unchanged hoping for everything to just continue running...

now after several hours of scratching my head i still cant get smtpauth to work for relaying,

so i cannot send emails anymore since my isp forces smtpauth.

i have still my smtproutes file looking like

:smtphost username passwd

it appears the patch applide by emerge to netqmail is only for incoming connectinos, or

so i belieave after googling about that patch.. am i missing something?

did the config move to some other file that is not documented?

----------

## eagle_cz

name and pass are supposed to be in base64, are they ?

post your please

```
 emerge netqmail -pv 
```

----------

## consoleman

```
emerge -pv netqmail
```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] mail-mta/netqmail-1.05-r4  USE="ssl -gencertdaily -highvolume -mailwrapper -noauthcram -qmail-spp -vanilla" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

also i tried smtproutes with:

:smtphost:port:username:passwd

:smtphost:port:uname64:pass64

:smtphost:port user pass

:smtphost:port user64 pass64

also tried to run wireshark, if i get this right its supposed to be in the "auth" command,

but it appears to not be there when sniffed... parsingerror from not looking for the user/pass otpions i guess(?)

oh yes, also i must mention i do not get errors about wrong username/passwd i get this...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Remote_host_said:_530_<>_There_is_an_error_in_your_configuration._More_info_at_www.xxxxxxxxxx.com/
> 
> 

 

the site in question just mentions that from september 06 or soemthing auth is required but nothing else..

 *eagle_cz wrote:*   

> name and pass are supposed to be in base64, are they ?
> 
> post your please
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## zuck

Hello,

netqmail reads the file /var/qmail/control/smtproutes differently. No username / password for smarthost authentication expected or allowed.

I could not find a way to supply username / password for the smtproute.  Until I do (or netqmail gets an appropriate patch) I had to unmask mail-mta/qmail and use the older qmail-package...

-- 

  zuck

----------

## AllenJB

netqmail has a lot less patches as standard than the old qmail package. This is because every qmail install wants a slightly different setup, and the number of patches was getitng too difficult for the maintainers to deal with. The replacement system (as explained in the post-install message whihc you should have read - if not I recommend implementing an ELOG based system so that you get those messages somewhere where you're going to see them) involves setting up your own directory of patches, referenced by a QMAIL_PATCH_DIR setting in /etc/make.conf (you'l lhave to add this yourself - it's not created for you) and managing the patches yourself.

----------

## fidel

Same Problem here! I need the ability of sending mails through my ISP's SMTP! Which patch could I use and where do I get that patch from?.. I don't understand why these changes took place! It's a hassle...

As always, thanks for any hints!

----------

## n3f

Hi there!

I applied the http://tomclegg.net/qmail/qmail-remote-auth.patch manually to the current netqmail source and created a new patch. If you want to use it, copy it to your QMAIL_PATCH_DIR (e.g. to /root/qmail_patches/netqmail-1.05-smtp-auth.patch) and set the QMAIL_PATCH_DIR=/root/qmail_patches in your /etc/make.conf. Then rebuild netqmail and it should work (at least for me it does). You don't need to base64-encrypt the <user> <pass> values in your smtproutes file with this patch...

I hope this will work for you!

Here is the patch:

http://n3f.de/files/netqmail-1.05-smtp-remote-auth.patch

Here are my USE-flags:

```

[ebuild   R   ] mail-mta/netqmail-1.05-r7  USE="ssl -gencertdaily -highvolume -mailwrapper -noauthcram -qmail-spp -vanilla" 0 kB

```

----------

## maiku

Hey, I guess since the r8 version the patch doesn't work anymore.  Does anybody have a working patch for qmail-1.05-r8?  It authenticates, but the e-mail I get on the other end is literally (and simply) just "Array".

----------

